# [filesystem] quel fs pour un ssd

## Biloute

Salut. J'envisage d'acheter bientôt un SSD et j'aurais aimé avoir vos avis.

Si vous utilisez un SSd quel fs utilisez vous?

----------

## babykart

Je ne choisirais pas mon fs par rapport au type de disque dur, mais plus par rapport à ce que je mettrai comme partition, type de fichier...

----------

## guilc

 *babykart wrote:*   

> Je ne choisirais pas mon fs par rapport au type de disque dur, mais plus par rapport à ce que je mettrai comme partition, type de fichier...

 

Pas tout à fait : btrfs a par exemple des options pour les disques SSD, pour gérer un peu mieux avec la saleté de wear leveling mal géré dans les firmwares des disques...

Mais bon, le problème de BTRFS, c'est que c'est pas encore complètement fini  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Un fs non journalisé ! + un max en RAM via tmpfs.

ext2 par exemple.

----------

## geekounet

XavierMiller : il n'y a aucune raison d'utiliser un FS non journalisé, faut même être fou pour ça. Faut pas avoir peur du nombre d'écriture, ça tient plus longtemps que les disques mécaniques, ou bien faut être super bourrin et le faire exprès.  :Smile: 

N'importe quel FS peut convenir. Perso c'est du XFS sur mon eeepc.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tout dépend de la qualité de la SSD. Une bon marché, comme dans un netbook, a des performances en écriture désastreuses, et toute écriture bloque complètement le système. Tellement inutilisable que j'ai craqué pour la remplacer par un disque dur "pour iPod" 

Je pensais qu'on parlait de netbook, pas d'une SSD correcte.

Au temps pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## babykart

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *babykart wrote:*   Je ne choisirais pas mon fs par rapport au type de disque dur, mais plus par rapport à ce que je mettrai comme partition, type de fichier... 
> 
> Pas tout à fait : btrfs a par exemple des options pour les disques SSD, pour gérer un peu mieux avec la saleté de wear leveling mal géré dans les firmwares des disques...
> 
> Mais bon, le problème de BTRFS, c'est que c'est pas encore complètement fini 

 

Merci pour l'info... en même temps, je ne me suis pas beaucoup intèrressé à BTRFS... justement car il n'est pas vraiment fini...   :Wink: 

----------

